# Question about leaving in car



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok - first off - I am fully aware that leaving a dog in a car on a warm day for a period of time can be deadly. But I just wondered if there was ever a safe length of time to do it.

I pick my children up from school & it takes about 20 minutes to gather them all from various parts of the school. What I'd like to do is to then take the kids & Dexter to the local National trust place for a walk. However, I'm a bit worried about leaving him tied up for so long outside school. Would he be ok in the crate in the car for that 20 mins or is that a no no ?

I want to do what is right


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I've left Betty in the car for longer than 20 mins but generally not on a hot day. I leave the car in the shade and leave windows open for her and she has always been fine. She often is in the car when I pop to the supermarket. I wouldn't leave her in the car if it was a hot day though.

Am sure 20 mins would be absolutely fine if windows open etc.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I leave Olive in he car all of the time. For the first while I crated her when i left he car and the last few times I've just left herin the back out of her crate. There is no way she could get out of the back and there is nothing she could hurt herself on. I started bringing her early on as I wanted her to be ok with this type of thing. I always peak on her through the window before i get back in the car and she is always just curled up sleeping. I bring her every day to pick my kids up from shcool, which is about 10 minutes alone. Last week I brought her when i went shopping and left her with a chew treat. I was gone about 30 minutes and she was asleep when i got back. 

It's still cold here so i only leave the window open a tiny bit to keep the air fresh. As it gets more like spring i'll leave the window open more and in the summer i won't leave her alone in the car for longer than a couple minutes (maybe to run into the bank or pay for gas).


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it's ok to leave them for a few minutes in the shade and with a window slightly open but I don't think I'd want to leave Bo for any longer in case someone tried to smash the car window and steal her. It has been done at a large supermarket locally! Also, you could come out and find someone has called the police because you have left a dog alone in the car. I would never leave her tied up outside a shop, again, in case someone stole her.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry but I wouldnt leave a dog in a car for any length of time. It doesnt take long to kill a dog even with windows open ( theres not enough cool air in an 1'' of open window ) any wider and it will be stolen. JMO.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.rspca.org.uk/allaboutanimals/pets/dogs/health/dogsinhotcars

Interesting info on the temperature the inside of a car can reach compared to outside temp.


Ian


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think anyone siad they would leave their dog in the car when it's hot out. I'm not concerned about the temp of the inside of my car when it's 3 degrees outside, but i do agree that a lot of people don't realize how hot the inside of a car can get and it's a good idea to check out that link so you can make an informed decision. With that being said I am very comfortable leaving Olive in the car for small lengths of time in the early spring and warmer winter days. I would never in a million years leave my kids in the car EVER, but a dog is not a child. Now it does make me angry/sad when I see a dog left in a car when it's warm out. Especially when they are panting. I would never do that. 

I would never encourage anyone to do something that makes them uncomfortable, but as long as you are informed and making sure the dog is comfortable and safe I don't see an issue with it. 2 weeks ago we were going to test drive cars. I knew we'd be gone for about 5 hours. I had no one to watch Olive so she came with us. I left her in our car for an hour while we test drove cars. She was in her crate and every time i checked on her she was sleeping. It was not hot or cold in the car. She was fine and much happier than being left alone at home for 5 hours. I was able to let her out to go for a short walk and pee before we drove home.

I have no concern about someone breaking in to my car to steal her so I can't comment on that. If that is a concern for you then I wouldn't leave the dog in the car.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> http://www.rspca.org.uk/allaboutanimals/pets/dogs/health/dogsinhotcars
> 
> Interesting info on the temperature the inside of a car can reach compared to outside temp.
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone

The info from the RSPCA is brilliant.....I would never leave my dog's in the car if I can help it particularly once temperatures start to rise, take today 15 degree's your dog would be in serious trouble in no time at all. 

You may have a cool wind when getting out of the car but if the car is in full winter sunshine the car interior becomes an oven very quickly.

I realise sometimes need's must but on these occasion's ensure you park in the shade, leave some window's slightly open to permit air flow and make this period as short as possible. 

Really try to avoid doing this at any time I have seen the end product of this practice and it is very distressing indeed.

Mick


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I have left Millie in the car when I need to fly into the supermarket. Usually no more than 10 mins. I do leave the car open, probably about 2 inches. I'm lucky that the car has blacked out windows in the back and rear (not my choice, it came as standard). So no one can easily see Millie. But I can't lock the car because the automatic alarm will go on and any movement on the inside of the car will set if off 

So all in all, not an idea situation, hence the rarely leaving her for only a few minutes.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I have left Millie in the car when I need to fly into the supermarket. Usually no more than 10 mins. I do leave the car open, probably about 2 inches. I'm lucky that the car has blacked out windows in the back and rear (not my choice, it came as standard). So no one can easily see Millie. But I can't lock the car because the automatic alarm will go on and any movement on the inside of the car will set if off
> 
> So all in all, not an idea situation, hence the rarely leaving her for only a few minutes.


Luckily on my car I can turn off the internal sensors.

I think when it comes to leaving a dog in the car its just use common sense and don't leave them for too long, or in direct sunshine, leave the windows open a bit, leave them water if you can etc., if it's a very hot day then it's never ok. Betty is always perfectly content in the car and to me that is important as it does mean if ever I have issues with the dog walker being unable to have Betty at short notice then I can take her with me.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Lisa, I leave Riley in his crate in the car for 10 minutes when I drop my children in the monring as I like to walk straight after drop off, I definitely wouldn't leave him tied up outside, in fact for most schools that would be a big No I think, it is at ours for safety plus someone could easily walk off with your pup. I park quite close to school in a residential street and know most of the other parents that park nearby so I feel it is safe to leave Riley but as we go into the warmer weather I will leave him at home. I was really worried about him crying but he never has and when I peep in he is lying down and quite content.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I have always had my dogs in the car. Obviously the weather is the deciding factor between coming with me or staying at home but from day one Hattie has been with me as much as possible, she has to come with me when I go to sort my horse and she settles well. She can be in the car for around an hour with no ill effects, always in the shade with the windows open. If Police dogs didn't travel they wouldn't be much use! I won't take her where she could be vulnerable i.e a supermarket car park otherwise we go everywhere together.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone - all very interesting & something to think about


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have never left mine on their own in the car. I just wouldn't feel happy about it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have never left my dogs in the car .. we are all aware of the overheating problems   common sense plays a big part and thank goodness we are all loving dog owners on here


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Bailey locked me out of my car with the engine and air con running and Talk Sport on the radio!
I pulled up and got out to open a gate, Bailey jumped up to see where I'd gone and stepped on a door lock button by my handbrake!

40 minutes later the AA got me back in. He was fine curled up in the footwell sleeping!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

lol Paul! Oh no. At least the air was on.

I locked my kids in the car once and it was so stressful. Now we have onstar and then can unlock my doors for me if i call!


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

i saw this the other day and thought it looked interesting. 

http://www.wild4pets.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=89_69&products_id=504

i cant decide if the gap will be too big for a cockapoo or if it is adjustable.  

RocketDog often comes with me to work as there are amazing grounds to walk around. its like being in an arboretum with a derelict hospital amounst the trees. i did have a crate in the car but now i have the back of the car sectioned off with sheepkins and toys. on colder days he has a hot water bottle and warmer days i park under a tree. i dont think i will be doing this in the summer though. more of autumn/spring option.


----------

